# Capability: Allow Appearance write



## Chris82123xyz (27. Feb 2008)

Servus!
Ich hab folgendes Problem! Ich habe ein Objekt von einer Sphere abgeleitet und will die Appearance von diesem Objekt während der Laufzeit ändern!
Allerdings bekomme ich: "Shape3D: No Capability to set appearance" als Fehlermeldung obwohl ich in der Klasse des objekts selbst oder auch nach seiner Erstehung 

```
object.setCapability(Shape3D.ALLOW_APPEARANCE_WRITE);
// oder auch testweise
object.setCapability(Shape3D.ALLOW_APPEARANCE_OVERRIDE_WRITE);
```
gesetzt habe. Ich denke ALLOW_APPEARANCE_WRITE sollte doch die richtige capability sein.
Wo liegt der Fehler  ???:L


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Feb 2008)

Ein Primitive enthält n Shape3Ds. Wenn du die Appearance der Primitive änderst, wird versucht, die Appearance der Shape3Ds zu ändern. Deshalb musst du auch deren Capability setzen:


```
sphere.getShape(Sphere.BODY).setCapability(Shape3D.ALLOW_APPEARANCE_WRITE);
```


----------



## Chris82123xyz (29. Feb 2008)

Bestens, danke!


----------

